# مشروع قمر صناعي هاام



## خاالد محمد (23 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم _ يعطيكم العافية
ارجو التكرم منكم في المساعدة في مشروعي وهو قمر صناعي
من انواع الحساسات والكاميرا المستخدمة
والمحرك الذي يوجهه.. واي شي يفيديني


----------



## ahmed es (23 مارس 2012)

يا أخى سؤالك عام جدا ولا تجد هنا من له باع فى الفضاء

على العموم كان هناك مشروع لمجموعة عرفتها وكان قمر صناعى مكعب من ابحاث الجامعات

ما أعرفه ان نوع الموتور المستخدم هو brushless dc motor لكن لا علم لى بشئ آخر (آسف لا امتلك الخبرة )


----------



## خاالد محمد (23 مارس 2012)

ahmed es قال:


> يا أخى سؤالك عام جدا ولا تجد هنا من له باع فى الفضاء
> 
> على العموم كان هناك مشروع لمجموعة عرفتها وكان قمر صناعى مكعب من ابحاث الجامعات
> 
> ما أعرفه ان نوع الموتور المستخدم هو brushless dc motor لكن لا علم لى بشئ آخر (آسف لا امتلك الخبرة )


شكرا الك وعلى ردك الي
بس ما بتقدر توصلني لهدول الاشخاص
وفي اي جامعة يمكن اقدر اوصل لهاد المشروع
لانه هاد مشروعي التخرج وكتير في اشياء مغلبيتني..
اذا ممكن


----------



## ahmed es (24 مارس 2012)

هؤلاء الأشخاص محتاسين مثلك

مم من جامعة بنها فى مصر أسألهم اذا وافقوا أوصلك بأحدهم


----------



## خاالد محمد (28 مارس 2012)

شكرا الك _ والله يا ريت تقدر توصلني فيهم...


----------



## خاالد محمد (1 أبريل 2012)

شكرا الك اخ احمد وبارك الله فيك
غلبتك معي ان شاء الله رح اتواصل معو
شكرا جزيلااا


----------



## برمجة وتصميم (7 أبريل 2012)

*مشروع الكاميرا الذكية*

*مهندس احمد علي*
*[email protected]*
*00201068929590*
*اقتراحات - استفسارات- تنفيذ,افكار*


​ *مساااعدات فى مشاريع التخرج 
*
​ *مشاريع الويب المختلفية والديناميكية - مشاريع الويب الاستاتيكية*
*مشروع الكاميرا الذكية - مشروع موقع تواصل اجتماعي*
*مشروع الانذار الخفي - مشروع الاوامر للربووت*

*مشروع تخرج فندقي - مشروع تخرج ويب اوتيل*
* مشروع محاكاة الطبيعة بالجاف ا- مشروع تخرج اندرويد للجوال*

*مشروع عملاق لشركة مقاولات عملاقة*
*مشروع تواصل اون لاين*

*مشروع جي بي ارس اس لمدينة او مكان*
*مشاريع التعليمية الحديثة*

*المشاريع منفذة باحدث لغات البرمجة*
*والتصميم الإبداعي للصفحات الديناميكية*
*وكثيرا من لمشاريع التلقيدية وتطويرها ايضا*

*مواقع اسلامية وشات وشراء وتسوق علي الانترنت وسلة التسوق المعروفة*
*برامج مخازن ومستشفي وادارات ومحلات وجوالات وانظمة تجارية ومدارس وهيئات ومؤسسات*

*ابحاث علمية للماجستير والدرجات العلمية الادني*
*لدينا افكار عظيمة لمن يريداقوي المشاريع والبرامج*
*والحصول علي تقديرات ممتازة في المشروع*


*وملفات شرح لك لمشروع علي حدة*
*مع الرسومات التدفقية والمخططات الهيكيلية للبروجكت والاكواد والمراجع*
*المتابعه والتنفيذ يتم علي اجزاء تعليمية*
*اي اقتراح ايضا*

*برنامج تحليل الدي ان اية *
*برنامج تحليلات طبية*
*برامج مستشفي*
*فكرة كشف اللصوص بسرقة للسيارات*
*فكرة تدوير الحديد واعادة تصنيع المخلفات*



​


----------



## خاالد محمد (16 أبريل 2012)

ما شاء الله _ الله يوفقه ويزيد في علمه بس سوال اكيد بقدر اتواصل معه عن طريق الايميل لانه انا من الاردن وهو من مصر صح..
يعني دايما موجود...


----------

